# Baby Sulcata Only Sleeps And Avoids Food



## Henrym1111 (Oct 22, 2017)

I need help asap! My baby sulcata tortoise wont eat and only sleeps I bought him from a local breeder on August 6th this year and he was doing perfectly fine. I had a white light for him but someone told me that could blind him so i bought an 100 watt Max Heat red light from Exo Terra. I soak him every week in warm water. I really never see him drink water and i have never seen him pee! Please help!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 22, 2017)

Please post pictures of the tortoise and enclosure immediately.

What are your temps? Under the basking spot? Ambient temp?
What is the humidity in the enclosure?
What do you feed?
Red lights are bad because, although labeled as invisible, are still visible by the tortoise and make it hard for them to sleep. They also make non food items look like food to them.

You should be soaking every day for a baby, not once a week.

Please look at these links if you haven't already:
AFRICAN SPURR THIGHED TORTOISE CARE SHEET

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/AFRICAN-SPURRED-TORTOISE-(SULCATA)-CARE-SHEET.52524/

Beginner Mistakes

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## Merilyn (Tortoise lover) (Oct 22, 2017)

> I need help asap! My baby sulcata tortoise wont eat and only sleeps I bought him from a local breeder on August 6th this year and he was doing perfectly fine. I had a white light for him but someone told me that could blind him so i bought an 100 watt Max Heat red light from Exo Terra. I soak him every week in warm water. I really never see him drink water and i have never seen him pee! Please help!


Your problem might be that your light isn't UV because I noticed you didn't mention that the light was UV. Tortoises usually don't eat if they don't have UV light because the UV light helps then digest food properly, so without UV it might not digest or it will take a long time. This has happened to me before they wouldn't eat until I turned on the light.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I need help asap! My baby sulcata tortoise wont eat and only sleeps I bought him from a local breeder on August 6th this year and he was doing perfectly fine. I had a white light for him but someone told me that could blind him so i bought an 100 watt Max Heat red light from Exo Terra. I soak him every week in warm water. I really never see him drink water and i have never seen him pee! Please help!



Here is the correct care info for a baby sulcata:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

Please read these and make the needed adjustments.

You need the correct type of white light and you should not use red lights day or night.

Your baby needs to be soaked every day. Once a week is not enough.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2017)

Merilyn (Tortoise lover) said:


> Your problem might be that your light isn't UV because I noticed you didn't mention that the light was UV. Tortoises usually don't eat if they don't have UV light because the UV light helps then digest food properly, so without UV it might not digest or it will take a long time. This has happened to me before they wouldn't eat until I turned on the light.



This information is not true or correct. Please learn the correct info before offering advice to new members.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 23, 2017)

Tom said:


> This information is not true or correct. Please learn the correct info before offering advice to new members.



What specific parts were you not liking for a starting change?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2017)

Merilyn (Tortoise lover) said:


> Your problem might be that your light isn't UV because I noticed you didn't mention that the light was UV. Tortoises usually don't eat if they don't have UV light because the UV light helps then digest food properly, so without UV it might not digest or it will take a long time. This has happened to me before they wouldn't eat until I turned on the light.



I agree with Tom. This advice is wrong @Merilyn (Tortoise lover). UVB does not aid digestion. Please do not offer advice until you are properly able to offer it. 

A tortoise must be able to bask and raise its internal body temperature in order to digest food and be active. Heat, not UVB, can be a key to digestion. 

Tortoises must still have UVB light. It plays an important part in the tortoise extracting calcium from the foods it eats and thus is essential to prevent Metabolic Bone Disease.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> I agree with Tom. This advice is wrong @Merilyn (Tortoise lover). UVB does not aid digestion. Please do not offer advice until you are properly able to offer it.
> 
> A tortoise must be able to bask and raise its internal body temperature in order to digest food and be active. Heat, not UVB, can be a key to digestion.
> 
> Tortoises must still have UVB light. It plays an important part in the tortoise extracting calcium from the foods it eats and thus is essential to prevent Metabolic Bone Disease.


I think he has Metalic Bone Disease because his shell is soft when i touch the sides should i take him to the vet?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I think he has Metalic Bone Disease because his shell is soft when i touch the sides should i take him to the vet?



Yes, take him to the vet immediately. Please post pictures of the tortoise and enclosure, and answer the questions.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> Yes, take him to the vet immediately. Please post pictures of the tortoise and enclosure, and answer the questions.


I am currently not in my house


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I think he has Metalic Bone Disease because his shell is soft when i touch the sides should i take him to the vet?



Your tort urgently needs its lighting and diet sorting out. You need to read those links that Tom gave you and act on them fast. 

A baby’s shell might be pliable but it shouldn’t feel soft. When they hatch, they’re all curled up. Gradually they straighten out and it takes a few months to harden completely. 

It must have good UVB light and it will also need a tiny pinch of calcium powder sprinkled on food three times a week. 

Photos of your enclosure and lighting will help us to help you. 

What temperatures do you have in the enclosure? Warm side, cool side, directly under the basking lamp and overnight minimum?

If you do go to see a vet, it must be one that’s experienced with tortoises - a herp (herpetological) vet. Under no circumstances must you allow the vet to give your tortoise a vitamin injection; they cause more harm than good.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I am currently not in my house



Please do it as soon as you can. You also might want to get a second opinion though, because I am definitely not an expert.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> Yes, take him to the vet immediately. Please post pictures of the tortoise and enclosure, and answer the questions.


About 85 degrees under basking spot 60 everywhere else i dont really know how to tell the humidity i feed him kale sometimes spinach sometimes iceberg lettuce for the water


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> About 85 degrees under basking spot 60 everywhere else i dont really know how to tell the humidity i feed him kale sometimes spinach sometimes iceberg lettuce for the water



Read those links. 

This tortoise cannot be active or digest food unless it basks at 95-100F and, for a baby, the temperature shouldn’t drop below 80F anywhere.

Adjust the temperature under the basking lamp by moving it closer to the substrate to increase temperature 

To measure temperatures accurately you need a temperature gun like this



The enclosure needs a roof to maintain ambient temperatures. Tinfoil will do it - make sure it doesn’t touch the lights

Your tort needs a variety of weedy and leafy greens. Lettuce contains few nutrients and little fibre. Write a list of those plants that grow around you and those that you can buy and look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database for suitability to feed. 
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/

If you can’t identify a plant then post of photo in our Plant ID forum and someone will identify it for you.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 23, 2017)

That is WAY too cold. It needs to go no below 80 degrees and a basking spot of 90-95 degrees. If you have had him since august in these conditions, he most likely has a fairly advanced case of respiratory infection. In this case he will need to be taken to a reptile specific vet.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

There are no reptile specific vets near me


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

And to be honest i dont know the actual temperature


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> And to be honest i dont know the actual temperature



Well this needs rectifying before anything else. Get online or to a hardware store and buy a temperature gun thermometer now. They cost US$10-15

Your baby will die if you cannot get the temperatures right.


----------



## Taylor T. (Oct 23, 2017)

Here is a vet list for Florida:

https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/florida.29675/


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Well this needs rectifying before anything else. Get online or to a hardware store and buy a temperature gun thermometer now. They cost US$10-15
> 
> Your baby will die if you cannot get the temperatures right.


I just bought one


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Well this needs rectifying before anything else. Get online or to a hardware store and buy a temperature gun thermometer now. They cost US$10-15
> 
> Your baby will die if you cannot get the temperatures right.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

Okay the temp is 90 degrees on the basking side


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Well this needs rectifying before anything else. Get online or to a hardware store and buy a temperature gun thermometer now. They cost US$10-15
> 
> Your baby will die if you cannot get the temperatures right.


The temp is over 100 is this bad?!


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes. It can be too hot as well as too cold. You need a range of temperatures between 80F and the 100F basking

However, those analogue thermometers are not very accurate and I don’t trust them. 

You need a digital one like I showed you earlier


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

Those coil bulbs are no good. Your going to want to switch that out for a reptisun or something similar, but no coil bulbs. They are very ineffective, and can damage the tortoise' eyes.
Right now, if it's not too cold, the best thing you can get him is some natural sunlight.

I know it can be very frustrating buying all of this stuff, but you're doing great. Good luck!


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Yes. It can be too hot as well as too cold. You need a range of temperatures between 80F and the 100F basking
> 
> However, those analogue thermometers are not very accurate and I don’t trust them.
> 
> You need a digital one like I showed you earlier


I have noticed bubbles coming out of her nose


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

This is probably a respiratory infection. It is caused by humidity being high and temperatures being too low, like less than 80 degrees. You need to see a vet immediately. You're gonna want to bump up the temps, not letting them drop below 85 degrees. You're probably going to have to buy ceramic heat emitters for this.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just bought a reptisun ubv light


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I just bought a reptisun ubv light



Oh, I'm so sorry! I didn't know that the reptisun came in bulbs like that.

What I meant was no compact bulbs, and That is pretty much the same as a coil bulb. This is completely on me.
Something like either of these is what you need.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm really sorry for making you drive up to a pet store for the wrong thing!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

But the best thing you can do for your tort is to get it some natural sunlight. That will hopefully help immensely.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 23, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> But the best thing you can do for your tort is to get it some natural sunlight. That will hopefully help immensely.


How do i get him to eat? He is super skinny and lost 4 grams


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> How do i get him to eat? He is super skinny and lost 4 grams


He may not eat until he gets better. You can soak in warm water to which baby carrot food is added. He might get a little bit of nutrients that way. Make sure the water stays warm.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

Try soaking in a mixture of half water and half carrot baby food. It should be warm.
You might also want to look into buying mazuri, a type of pellet food. It really helps put weight on. Just make sure you order the original kind and not the LS, because all torts seem to hate it with a passion.
I think that, as sick as your tort is, getting it to a reptile vet asap is your best bet.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

It would also help to see pics of the tort and enclosure


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 23, 2017)

I doubt you want to buy a giant 25 pound bag of it, so here's a smaller packet I found on eBay. You could probably search around and find a better deal though. https://www.ebay.com/i/321557567268...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1344162058630


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

I already have Mazuri Chow! Thanks for telling me! So i soak him in warm water with baby carrots and mazuri chow?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thats a pic of the tort and the enclosure. Btw the tort is a sulcata so i keep it humid.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

To keep it humid i spray it with this spray bottle every few hours


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 24, 2017)

I know I have given you the links earlier. Read and act on them now. What I can see...

1. What is the substrate? It looks dry. It needs to be an earthy type that can be mixed with water to make all of it damp. Spraying only slows the drying and isn’t enough in itself. 

2. You have a coloured bulb. This is no good for basking. It only makes things warmer ... and red. Red substrate isn’t good. Torts eat it and get gut blockages. Throw the red bulb away. Your tort needs a proper basking reflector bulb with 95-100F directly underneath. 

3. You are using clamp lamp fittings. These are a fire risk. They fail and the lamp falls. The light is always at an angle and it is impossible to get the correct basking temperature underneath. Lamps need to hang vertically from a lamp stand so they are secure and you get optimum temperatures. 

4. You have a compact UVB - the type that harms tort eyes. This should be replaced with a tube UVB or replace both it and the red one with a Mercury Vapour Bulb (MVB) that does basking and UVB in one bulb. 

5. You have no cover on the enclosure. You cannot maintain the humidity and ambient temperature that your baby needs in an open enclosure. 

Your baby isn’t going to recover unless these things are fixed.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Joesmum please tell me a specific light because i keep buying the wrong one


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Is this a lamp stand?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 24, 2017)

I am in the UK so brands and prices are different

A plain reflector basking spot bulb is like this

A Mercury Vapour Bulb is like this Quite expensive, but it does two jobs. The UVB output fails long before the bulb blows, so you will have to replace it, even though it appears to work, every 6-9months. 

A tube UVB looks like this this. They come in varying lengths as suits your enclosure and the mount you buy. 

A Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) which must be used with a thermostat and keeps temperature up at night when the lights go off. It looks like this

A reptile lamp stand can be bought in different sizes and looks like this


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 24, 2017)

I hope you can get your tort to eat the mazuri, all torts seem to hate the last kind with a passion :/


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 24, 2017)

You shouldn't be feeding on top of the substrate. Your tort may have a blockage. You need to be feeding on a clean surface, like a plate. I don't think that substrate is retaining any humidity either, and without a top, spraying it is doing nothing. You should also stop feeding spinach, and kale can only be fed every now and then.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 24, 2017)

The water dish needs to be buried into the substrate. It is difficult for your tort to reach and is a flipping hazard. For feeding, a flat tile or slate works well.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Update: She ate a piece of grass while her left eye open but refuses to open her other eye


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I just bought a reptisun ubv light



Are you still using this compact bulb? If so, turn it off and leave it off. It is likely causing the eye problem. 

Your tort will be fine for a few days while you get the a safe UVB bulb. 

If it’s gone already, hopefully the eyes will both recover given enough time.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Huuuuuuuuuuuge update guys!!! She opened both eyes just now and she was awake do i put her outside to see if she’d eat and she did! She ate for about 10 minutes i dont know if she is fully recovered or not, but if she isn’t could you guys still be available? You all were a huge help but i dont know if she is fully recovered so please stay available.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

After the ten minutes she fell asleep again


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Update: She ate a piece of grass while her left eye open but refuses to open her other eye



That's really good! Please make sure you take her outside soon. That should help her immensely, giving her the heat and uvb she needs. Doing this will hopefully give her more of an appetite, as well as help harden up her shell.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuge update guys!!! She opened both eyes just now and she was awake do i put her outside to see if she’d eat and she did! She ate for about 10 minutes i dont know if she is fully recovered or not, but if she isn’t could you guys still be available? You all were a huge help but i dont know if she is fully recovered so please stay available.


That's great news! Did you make all the changes that were recommended, including the correct UVB bulb? A baby is better off kept in her temperature and humidity controlled enclosure until she gets a little bigger. Then an hour or less of supervised outside time would be fine. I'm sorry you are getting conflicting advice, but I truly believe she will be healthier this way.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Huuuuuuuuuuuge update guys!!! She opened both eyes just now and she was awake do i put her outside to see if she’d eat and she did! She ate for about 10 minutes i dont know if she is fully recovered or not, but if she isn’t could you guys still be available? You all were a huge help but i dont know if she is fully recovered so please stay available.



We’ll be here. Subject to timezones that is 

It’s bedtime here in the UK


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 24, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> That's really good! Please make sure you take her outside soon. That should help her immensely, giving her the heat and uvb she needs. Doing this will hopefully give her more of an appetite, as well as help harden up her shell.



Whoops! For some reason, tortoise forum wasn't showing me any other replies before I posted this lol. Oh well!


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> We’ll be here. Subject to timezones that is
> 
> It’s bedtime here in the UK


Quick question Joesmum, do i need a CHE or a UVB tube if i buy a Mercury Vapour Bulb?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you guys  you all were huge help


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Quick question Joesmum, do i need a CHE or a UVB tube if i buy a Mercury Vapour Bulb?



If you get an MVB you don’t need a UVB tube as well. 

You should get a CHE ... and a thermostat... as that is for ambient heat and doesn’t give off light.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey guys i can feel my sulcata’s shell is getting softer. Good or bad. Is it metabolic bone disease.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 25, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Hey guys i can feel my sulcata’s shell is getting softer. Good or bad. Is it metabolic bone disease.



That's really bad, but I don't know if it's mbd. There's probably a good chance it is. You need to get her to a vet asap.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 25, 2017)

What should i tell the vet?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 25, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> What should i tell the vet?



Take her to the vet, and as long as it's a good vet, they will ask the questions. But be prepared to know the temps, what uvb light you use, where you got the tort. Also have pictures of the set up just in case, and know what substrate you use. There is a long list of tortoise vets under the "tortoise topics" section, and from there click "tortoise vet list". Take her to the one nearest you.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ok


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 25, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Hey guys i can feel my sulcata’s shell is getting softer. Good or bad. Is it metabolic bone disease.


 Now that you have corrected everything in her enclosure, it will take some time for her to get better. Be very careful if you go to a vet. They often make things worse if they aren't experts in tortoise care. Don't let the vet give your tortoise any vitamin shots.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Oct 28, 2017)

Anything new happen?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Oct 31, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> Anything new happen?


Shes eating a little more


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 3, 2017)

Were at the vet so no vitamin shots?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 3, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Were at the vet so no vitamin shots?



No vitamin shots!!! If the veterinarian recommends it ask where they learned their tortoise husbandry, and then leave. Often veterinarians think they are exotic vets because they have treated birds. Few veterinarians have any practical experience with reptiles let alone tortoises.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 3, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> No vitamin shots!!! If the veterinarian recommends it ask where they learned their tortoise husbandry, and then leave. Often veterinarians think they are exotic vets because they have treated birds. Few veterinarians have any practical experience with reptiles let alone tortoises.


I dont wanna be rude


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 3, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I dont wanna be rude


No, but you want to do the right thing for your tortoise. You can politely decline any treatment you don't agree with.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 3, 2017)

She got a vitamin B shot


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 3, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> She got a vitamin B shot


That's too bad. Let's hope it didn't stress her out too much.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 3, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> That's too bad. Let's hope it didn't stress her out too much.


I heard vitamin a is bad not b


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 3, 2017)

I hope your tort makes it out okay. I have read so many threads about torts dying because of vitamin shots, not just vitamin A, so I think all we can do now is keep optimal care and hope she survives. I'm no expert though, so maybe vitamin B is okay.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 3, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I dont wanna be rude



A person can be assertive and not be rude.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 5, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 8, 2017)

She stopped eating again...


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 8, 2017)

The veterinarian noticed her nose was closed and i also notice it. He told me to put hydrogen peroxide mixed with water on her nostrils. He also noticed that her mouth was black but she eats her poo so, that’s probably what it is. So do you guys think its a respritory infection?


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 9, 2017)

Tortoise nose and mouth are connected directly together unlike yours so the nose being blocked isn’t necessarily a problem. If breathing is easy and there’s no discharge then it’s less likely to be a respiratory infection (URI)

Everything you have said so far has suggested Metabolic Bone Disease. Correcting diet, UVB and temperatures is the way to sort this out. 

If temperatures are wrong and/or the tortoise is already sick with MBD a URI may set in too.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey guys i was wondering if my sully is too small she/he weighs about 56 grams is about 3 inches and is four months old


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 18, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Hey guys i was wondering if my sully is too small she/he weighs about 56 grams is about 3 inches and is four months old



They all grow at different rates so there is no real guideline. 

Yours is still very much a baby. With correct environment and diet there is no cause for concern as long as eyes are bright, your tort is eating and active and your tort isn’t losing weight.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 18, 2017)

She has been eating alot


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 20, 2017)

That may be very good, if she is eating the right stuff!


----------



## Taylor Sweet (Nov 20, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I think he has Metalic Bone Disease because his shell is soft when i touch the sides should i take him to the vet?



Baby tortoises have pliable shells. It takes awhile for their shells to become “as hard as a rock.” If you’ve ever seen videos of tortoises hatching, they are kind of curled up inside their eggs. Their shells start to firm up as they get older. So it depends on how old your tortoise is. It sounds like he’s only a couple of months old. If he is, that’s normal. Shell development is most critical in the first couple of years, so its important to get your tortoise on the right diet and under the right temp. 

Baby tortoises often need a higher temperature to feel compelled to eat. What temperature is your baby at? I keep my baby RT at 90, but it depends on the type of tortoise you have. 

You need to make sure your tortoise has constant access to water. It’s a common misconception that they can get enough water from their food, but that’s not true. Make sure your tortoise always has a shallow bowl to drink from (water should just barely cover their plastron, under their chin). You should also spray the terrarium down to get it at the proper humidity and soak your baby daily.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

Quick question. My sully has been sleeping throughout the day. I have to keep petting her until she wakes up. Is this normal. Info: Sulcata Tortoise, Temp around the day is 88 degrees F and at 100 degrees F at night, soak once a week in warm water, always has access to food and water but I never see her in her water dish, a hide, the substrate is 100% cypress mulch, i put her outside everyday for an hour or more (she is asleep most of the time outside) she hates cuttle bone, she is about six months, weighs 58 grams, and is about 3.5 inches long and 2.5 wide. Help please!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Quick question. My sully has been sleeping throughout the day. I have to keep petting her until she wakes up. Is this normal. Info: Sulcata Tortoise, Temp around the day is 88 degrees F and at 100 degrees F at night, soak once a week in warm water, always has access to food and water but I never see her in her water dish, a hide, the substrate is 100% cypress mulch, i put her outside everyday for an hour or more (she is asleep most of the time outside) she hates cuttle bone, she is about six months, weighs 58 grams, and is about 3.5 inches long and 2.5 wide. Help please!



We need more info about the temps. What is the basking spot? Cool side? Warm side? What's the humidity?
I'm not sure what you mean by having to pet her. What happens if you don't? Also, you need to be soaking every day.
Usually, being inactive is due to incorrect temps. What are you feeding?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> We need more info about the temps. What is the basking spot? Cool side? Warm side? What's the humidity?
> I'm not sure what you mean by having to pet her. What happens if you don't? Also, you need to be soaking every day.
> Usually, being inactive is due to incorrect temps. What are you feeding?


75 degrees on both cool sides warm side she has a mercury bulb in the morning on about 13 hours a day (which is 88 degrees) at night she has a red bulb on for 11 hours a day (which is 100 degrees F) by pet i mean touch her lightly on the head which annoys her but is the only way she’ll wake up


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Quick question. My sully has been sleeping throughout the day. I have to keep petting her until she wakes up. Is this normal. Info: Sulcata Tortoise, Temp around the day is 88 degrees F and at 100 degrees F at night, soak once a week in warm water, always has access to food and water but I never see her in her water dish, a hide, the substrate is 100% cypress mulch, i put her outside everyday for an hour or more (she is asleep most of the time outside) she hates cuttle bone, she is about six months, weighs 58 grams, and is about 3.5 inches long and 2.5 wide. Help please!



100 degrees at night? Once a week soaks?

Henry, we want to help, but it does not seem like you are reading or doing what we are recommending. What is going on? Did you read the care sheet that was linked that explains the correct temperatures, lighting, soaking routine, etc? Here it is again:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Did you make these changes? What bulbs are you using now? Is the top covered? Is the substrate dampened? Did you sink the water bowl into the substrate? Did you get another terra cotta saucer for the food?

We are happy to help, and your questions are welcome, but you have to implement the things we are telling you for your tortoise to survive and get better.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 23, 2017)

Your temps need to be above 80 everywhere, and above 85 if it still has a respiratory infection. And again, red bulbs don't work! They can still see them at night, and tortoises need total darkness to sleep at night. You really need a covered enclosure, to keep both the heat and humidity in. Tortoises also need a basking spot of 95 degrees. You need to go out and buy a ceramic heat emitter or two for the night heat. Your tort won't get better if you don't get the temps up!


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

How do i cover this?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 23, 2017)

With a shower curtain. You could find a way to make a frame, maybe with pvc pipes, maybe with wire, and cover it. Here's a mini model I made for my dad:

you also need a thicker layer of substrate, and more hides. Your tort might be staying in that hide because she feels more secure than out in the open. I would suggest getting a block of eco earth and mixing it in there.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

Since Black Friday is tommorow im taking everyones advice and buying it i just made a humid hide but its kinda transparent


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> How do i cover this?



The only way to cover something like that would be to put a portable green house over it. That can work, but it would be much easier to simply buy or build a closed chamber.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Since Black Friday is tommorow im taking everyones advice and buying it i just made a humid hide but its kinda transparent



You can get a black dishwashing rub at Walmart for $1.82. Flip it over, cut out a door hole just big enough for the tortoise, and VOILA!!! Instant humid hide.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

thats it


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thats my humid hide :/


----------



## Taylor T. (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe put some opaque tape around the outside?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 23, 2017)

Taylor T. said:


> Maybe put some opaque tape around the outside?


Ty for the idea she is in it right now


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 24, 2017)

Quick question and i might look stupid, is this hibiscus? If it is, do they like it dry or moist


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought her eco-earth substrate and i mixed it with the cypress mulch, which I will show you a picture of, a new light which i have a picture of and im working on a top cover or whatever its called lol. Im taking all advice (or atleast trying to)


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I bought her eco-earth substrate and i mixed it with the cypress mulch, which I will show you a picture of, a new light which i have a picture of and im working on a top cover or whatever its called lol. Im taking all advice (or atleast trying to)



Lookin good! I don't think that's hibiscus, though


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 24, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Quick question and i might look stupid, is this hibiscus? If it is, do they like it dry or moist


NOT hibiscus. Don't feed it unless you are certain of what is is!


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 25, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> Lookin good! I don't think that's hibiscus, though


Do i put holes on the top of the cover so my tort can get fresh air?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 25, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> Do i put holes on the top of the cover so my tort can get fresh air?



I would say no, seeing as the cover probably isn't air tight


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 25, 2017)

Does yours have holes on top?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 25, 2017)

TechnoCheese said:


> I would say no, seeing as the cover probably isn't air tight


I also have a feeling that my lamps may melt the shower curtain


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 25, 2017)

Please post pics of your tort as well as his enclosure. This would enable us to help you much more easily..


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 25, 2017)

Henrym1111 said:


> I also have a feeling that my lamps may melt the shower curtain


Can you wrap foil around the lamps? You don't need to punch holes. There is enough air exchange from when you open it up to take him out for soaks.


----------



## Taylor Sweet (Nov 25, 2017)

A tip I have is to go buy a bunch of plants. Real plants are best, just make sure you plant things that are safe for them to consume. If you want to go the fake route, I like to buy plastic ferns and plants for my tortoises at craft stores. You’re gonna have to get plastic plants that are well-made and won’t fall apart. You also need to test them with your fingers/nails to make sure your baby tort won’t be able to take a bite out of them. Your tortoise will probably try to eat them at first, but as long as they’re thick enough, he won’t be able to actually ingest anything. My tortoises have fake plants and it only took them a matter of minutes to realize that they aren’t edible. It’s important to have lots of things in the enclosure that obstruct their view. It’s scary for a baby tort to walk out into the open with nothing to shield them. They like to climb on things, hide under things, etc. In the wild, you’re not gonna see babies just walking in an open field to get picked off by animals. Just make sure that whatever you get is clean. That means that the plants should be organic and safe for sulcatas (if you choose real plants). If you chose fake plants, make sure you wash them really well before you put them in. And make sure there aren’t any wires that could hurt the baby


----------



## Taylor Sweet (Nov 25, 2017)

Here are examples of the decorations I like to use. They’re a lot cheaper than going to a pet store and buying fake plants. I can usually get these for about $3 each. I also like to go hiking and find sticks and rocks to make their enclosures more interesting. Just make sure you wash everything really well.


----------



## Taylor Sweet (Nov 25, 2017)

Also when you add plants, make sure your tortoise can’t use them to climb out. My tortoises will often use their plants to attempt to escape. And my older tortoise actually has gotten out. So you need to make sure your plants are low enough/far enough away from the sides of the terrarium. In addition you really need more substrate. Tortoises like to burrow down under the mulch to sleep. I have about 2.5-3 inches of mulch in my tortoise’s terrariums.


----------



## Henrym1111 (Nov 25, 2017)

I finished the cover


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 25, 2017)

So.. uhh... how is heat gonna get in there? When I said to build a cover, I meant build one that also covers the heat lamps...


----------



## Taylor T. (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah, that really isn't going to help. The idea is to trap heat in, not trap heat out. You will likely need a frame of some sort to cover the lights.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 25, 2017)

My enclosure isn't done yet, but I'll see if I can get a pic to show you it


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 25, 2017)

Ah, sorry, can't get a pic. But it's basically just a giant triangular prism shaped frame made of wood, but you can use pretty much any material.i just covered the frame with a shower curtain. It goes over the entire enclosure, including the lights.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Dec 20, 2017)

How are things going?


----------



## Henrym1111 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey sorry I haven't been on the forum (FOR A LONG TIME) She now weighs 203 grams I got everything straight and shes at 6 months and once again, I'm kinda worried, isn't 203 grams too much for 6 months?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 15, 2018)

Henrym1111 said:


> Hey sorry I haven't been on the forum (FOR A LONG TIME) She now weighs 203 grams I got everything straight and shes at 6 months and once again, I'm kinda worried, isn't 203 grams too much for 6 months?


Sounds like a good weight to me! Mine is 4 and a half months and weighs 165 grams.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 15, 2018)

Henrym1111 said:


> Hey sorry I haven't been on the forum (FOR A LONG TIME) She now weighs 203 grams I got everything straight and shes at 6 months and once again, I'm kinda worried, isn't 203 grams too much for 6 months?



That’s great! I was starting to worry lol


----------



## Henrym1111 (Jan 16, 2018)

Feels good to be back


----------

